# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Выгрузка БД

## neseforov

Добрый день

Помогите разобраться с ошибкой. При попытке выгрузить ИБД, через 5 минут отключается служба postgres. 
Размер БД 4,2Гб.

----------


## anc78

Смотри лог PostgreSQL, там будет ответ на твой вопрос.

----------


## neseforov

ошибка СУБД: ERROR index row requires 886328 maximum size 8191
ERROR: index row requires 886328 bytes, maximum size is 8191

ошибки postgres и 1С. Перерыл инет, нечего не нашел. Предлагают вариант исправить в файле itup.h INDEX_SIZE_MASK:
I am using Postgres v10.5. 13th bit of t_info is unused in this version. I just changed INDEX_SIZE_MASK to 0x3FFF so 13th bit can be used for the size and it worked.
мне не помогло. Значения меняются но ошибка все равно такая же.

Help. Помогите разобраться с проблемой. Плюс к этому не могу накатить обновление на конф. Видимо по той же причине. Готов оплатить работу.

----------


## neseforov

ERROR:  row is too big: size 886376, maximum size 8160

----------


## neseforov

делаю vacuum с full - такая ошибка. Делаю без full - делает без ошибок. 
Изначально БД занимала 4,58Гб. После vacuum full с ошибкой стала 3,74Гб.

----------


## neseforov

Делал без ошибок vacuum full, отключилось по ошибке:
server closed the connection unexpectedly
	This probably means the server terminated abnormally
	before or while processing the request.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Делал без ошибок vacuum full, отключилось по ошибке:
> server closed the connection unexpectedly
> 	This probably means the server terminated abnormally
> 	before or while processing the request.


Почему нельзя использовать SQL EXPRESS он бесплатный поставил и забыл о проблемах.

----------


## neseforov

Ну сначала в любом случае надо решить проблему. А там уже думать что использовать. А в sql своих косяков вагон на сколько я знаю.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ну сначала в любом случае надо решить проблему. А там уже думать что использовать. А в sql своих косяков вагон на сколько я знаю.


сижу на SQL EXPRESS очень давно и нет знаю проблем. Базу средствами 1с выгрузить можете в файл *.dt?

----------


## anc78

Версия и разрядность скуля и платформы какие?

----------


## neseforov

> Версия и разрядность скуля и платформы какие?


1С платформа: 8.3.16.1148, конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия КОРП редакция 3,0, (версия: 3.0.71.86). СУБД Postgres версия 9.1.2-1.1C

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 1С платформа: 8.3.16.1148, конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия КОРП редакция 3,0, (версия: 3.0.71.86). СУБД Postgres версия 9.1.2-1.1C


так проблема у Вас именно в том, что Вы установили топ платформу, а *не обновили PostgreSQL,* у Вас он очень древний, вышло столько релизов уже. Поставьте самый топовый под Вашу платформу. 
*11.5-12.1C 	29.01.20* 
А у Вас стоит тот который корректно не совместил с платформой 1с. Источник: https://releases.1c.ru/project/AddCompPostgre

----------


## neseforov

> так проблема у Вас именно в том, что Вы установили топ платформу, а *не обновили PostgreSQL,* у Вас он очень древний, вышло столько релизов уже. Поставьте самый топовый под Вашу платформу. 
> *11.5-12.1C 	29.01.20* 
> А у Вас стоит тот который корректно не совместил с платформой 1с. Источник: https://releases.1c.ru/project/AddCompPostgre


У меня нет ИТС, не могу посмотреть. Postgres обновляемый? Или его переустанавливать нужно?

----------


## neseforov

Запустил на новой версии postgres vacuum:
ERROR:  row is too big: size 886392, maximum size 8160

тоже самое. Как сделать больше это значение? в конфе

----------


## neseforov

При попытке сделать дамп БД - вот такая ошибка. 

server closed the connection unexpectedly
	This probably means the server terminated abnormally
	before or while processing the request.

----------


## neseforov

В целом проблему решил самостоятельно. Вся информация восстановлена, конф обновил до текущей версии.

----------


## wladimir89

> В целом проблему решил самостоятельно. Вся информация восстановлена, конф обновил до текущей версии.


 Как решили, если не секрет?

----------

